# What wood to use for pergola?



## jpmildge (Feb 8, 2009)

A client of mine wants me to build a pergola for him and paint/stain it white. I have always used western red cedar to build these. To save some money he has asked me to build it using pine. I suggested pressure treated lumber but he does not want to wait all summer for the wood to dry out to apply the paint/stain. If painted/stained properly, will pine hold up over time?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

jpmildge said:


> A client of mine wants me to build a pergola for him and paint/stain it white. I have always used western red cedar to build these. To save some money he has asked me to build it using pine. I suggested pressure treated lumber but he does not want to wait all summer for the wood to dry out to apply the paint/stain. If painted/stained properly, will pine hold up over time?


There is a reason for treating it.
He can either wait 4-6 weeks 
to stain it, or pay to build another
in a few years.
Patience is a virtue, for him and
for you.
Double posts are against the TOS,
not to mention confusing and irritating. :thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

In a word no


----------

